# 10 month bonus acelerator



## Wiseblood (Apr 3, 2004)

right ive finally found a few ins comps that will insure me, but with me only having 2 years ncb they all want me to do this 10 month bonus acselerator thing, if i dont it adds about £700 to the anual premium, to get it for 12 months, does any one do this, and is it a valid years ncb or does it only count for the ins company that is insuring you?
Also has any one not told them about an acident they have been involved in as admiral quoted me £2300 this morning until i told them that someone went into the back of me 4 months ago, they took full resposibility and the premium went up to £3900, so was thinking is it nesacerry for them to know about this?


----------



## thfc1afc0 (Jul 28, 2003)

swerve that 10 month bonus stuff, complete con, I did it when I started out driving was a hassle finding anyone to credit them as valid years.


----------

